# Bilbao to Barcelona



## outlaw (May 30, 2007)

Hi, can anyone help please we are traveling from Blibao to Barcelona at the begining of November next year and am trying to find a site to stop about halfway. I cant seem to find any that are still open in November.
Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.
Steve & Heather


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

If I may make a suggestion.

Buy a copy of Microsoft Autoroute, when loaded onto your computer go to POI Handler web site and download any points of interest you may want, campsites, supermarkets, filling stations etc.. They have information on most of the countries you will require in any of your travels.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Just a thought.

Try vayacamping, shows a large number of Spanish sites together with prices etc..


----------

